# What to buy 18th month old niece for Xmas?



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi folks,

Looking for inspiration for Xmas present for my littlest niece, who is almost 18 mths old. Having an older brother and sister she's got access to just about every toy you can think of....so up to now I've ended up buying her clothes (mostly at my sister's request really). But she's getting to an age now where she wants 'proper' presents like the other two and I just can't think of anything....

The other two are sorted - nephew just wants animal related things, he's crazy about all kinds of animals, so I've got animal related books and puzzles for him. Older niece wants paints and pink princess related things...so that's quite easy too   But really really struggling with the youngest one

Any ideas? Budget in the region of £30-40

All thoughts welcome - the more unusual/different the better  

Thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

A toy stove / cooker with some pots and pans - you can get some lovely wooden ones and I think they fit within the budget you mention.  We had a 16 month around to play a few weeks back and she adored poppet's (as have the little boys around the neighbourhood  )

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Both great ideas girls BUT...already got the Beatrix Potter (for christening) and Thomas (for nephew's 3rd b'day) box sets (Rose - I use Bananas rather than the Book People - they also have fab savings on box sets etc  )

AND already got kitchen at home - she does love it though, especially the kettle for some reason...she likes to walk around with that all day  

This is why I'm finding it so hard, everything I think of, they've already got!

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

What about a hobby horse?  Or a fancy dress outfit?  Or a very special dolly and a stroller in which to push dolly about?  Or a very special day out with Aunty Suity to a petting farm / soft play area / zoo, etc?  (The last being a get out of jail card...)

A-Mx


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

check out Myriad, my favourite site for poppet: http://www.myriadonline.co.uk/index.php

Good luck xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ooh, lovely things on that site Coco - getting a bit tired now but def going to have a proper look tomorrow  

Inde - can you believe she already has hobby horse, wardrobe full of dressing up clothes and several strollers along with dozens of dollies....I guess this is what happens when you are the 3rd and youngest child and you come from a very large family (on BIL's side) - kind of sad in a way that at 18mths old you have everything  

Keep the ideas coming girls!
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't tell poppet about the "riches" to be found at your sister's place for little ones - he will move in forthwith or alternatively hit me up for damages in terms of withholding toys in his early years.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Inde - I'm sure Poppet is more than adequately provided for at home


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

The Myriad site that Coco posted is fantastic, their parent company is a distrubutor and they supply me with several brands. You'll find lots of different toys on there and also on www.holz-toys.co.uk both are fab if you are after something a bit different. The rainbow arches are an amazing toy and I've seen children from the age of 9 months to 10 years absolutely absorbed by them.

I'm guessing with older siblings they'll have lots of the usual high street toys so wooden would be a great way to go. Ostheimer wooden animals are beautiful and a lovely change to plastic toy animals and something that she would get years worth of imaginative play from, some of those and some play silks would be something different. Dress Up By Design do fantastic, high quality dressing up costumes and do some unusual ones too.

The I'm Toy Melody Mix is really popular:

http://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/IMN-22050.html

This site has lots of wooden stuff and as they sell lots of the same brands as me I can recommend it as good quality:

http://www.littlebundles.co.uk/

HTH


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me butting in here but Suitcase I just saw this and ironically I've just posted a similar thread on the parents boards  but I just wondered ... you said your niece loves her little toy kettle and her kitchen - well Early Learning Centre sell little toasters, washing machines, hoovers and microwaves, plus a few other housey things, do you think any of those would do?

http://www.elc.co.uk/toys/dressing-up-roleplay/kitchen-toys/

B xxx 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Suity

your neice is the same age as my DD

My parents are buying her the ELC kitchen and have asked one of my sisters for the tea cup set (your neice may already have it)

Otherwise does she have a dolly with a buggy/dummy etc?
Mini trampoline?
the shopping trolley is a good idea they love walking around with pretend food
L also loves the dancing teletubbie thing and the waybulooo one

Also she loves drawing (they've also got a drawing table and I think I saw an artist's easel thing in the ELC)
and jigsaws

Hope this helps

Axx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh BG my babes was 'made' at the same hospital as yours. AH  

Sorry to get off the subject a bit.  

Chowy x


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

loving your new pic Chowy

sooo cute bet you can't wait for your first Xmas xx

 even more off topic but couldn't resist

Axx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

My sister bought my niece a lovely van and trailer with horses and figures for her birthday and I'm going to add to the collection for christmas.

the toys are plastic but really sturdy and my neice loves it, (it was her 1st birthday but she only got it last week 5 months late !!)

You can see them on wowtoys .com.

I'm sure whatever you get her - she will love.

R x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Chowy said:


> Oh BG my babes was 'made' at the same hospital as yours. AH


Aw!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks everyone for the suggestions, will do some website browsing over the next few evenings, sure I'll find something suitable amongst all the great ideas....

Roo - think what she'd most love is something her big brother and sister didn't immediately grab from her  
Being the youngest of 3 with 2 very demanding older siblings is a challenge - now I know how my youngest sister must have felt (not that I'm saying me and the middle sis were demanding of course   )

Suitcase
x


----------

